# PC-BSD vanished?



## sedge (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi,

I know this is not really the place for PC-BSD problems. But PC-BSD seems to have vanished, every time I try to open any sites for PC-BSD I get either  a 404 error and pointed to FreeNAS or the FreeNAS site. Has PC-BSD gone?

Ken


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2014)

There's something fishy going on. I get the redirects too. As far as I know PC-BSD is still around so I'm guessing they're just having some issues with their website.


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 4, 2014)

I was checking their wiki yesterday and their GitHub account is well alive, so they are definitely not gone for long…


----------



## scottro (Mar 4, 2014)

PCBSD.org is reachable from here.  (NYC)


----------



## sedge (Mar 4, 2014)

PC-BSD is now appearing at this end as well. Something fishy must have been going on.

Ken


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2014)

Yep, it's fine now here too. Probably just a temporary glitch with their website.


----------

